# An Oirish Story.



## Einstein (Mar 27, 2009)

An Irishman goes to the Doctor with botty problems.... 



'Dactor, it's me ahrse. I'd loik ya ta teyhk a look, if ya 
woot'. 

So the doctor gets him to drop his pants and takes a look. 

'Incredible'he says, 'there is a ?20 note lodged up here.' 

Tentatively he eases the twenty out of the man's bottom, and then a ?10 
pound note appears. 



'This is amazing!'exclaims the Doctor. ''What do you want me to 
do?' 

'Well fur gadness sake teyhk it out, man! 'shrieks the patient. 

The doctor pulls out the tenner and another twenty appears, and another 
and another and another, etc..... 

Finally the last note comes out and no more appear. 

'Ah Dactor, tank ya koindly, dat's moch batter. Just out of interest, 
how moch was in dare den?' 

The Doctor counts the pile of cash and says '?1,990 exactly.' 

'Ah, dat'd be roit,'' says the Irishman 

(Wait for it...........scroll down.) 











'I knew I wasn't feeling two grand..'


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2009)

We know there's a benefit to laughing when you've got diabetes, but with you and bev around I'm hoping there's also a benefit to *groaning!!!!*


----------



## Einstein (Mar 27, 2009)

Cheers Northerner, every so often there is a gem between us... I also recall this is the east coast versus the west coast - or rather Bev and I being from the other side of the Pennines to your good self sir


----------



## carolyn (Mar 28, 2009)

Good one Einstein. Had a really good laugh on that, even my hubby hadn't heard that one before and he knows a few.Keep them coming.
________
DEPAKOTE SETTLEMENTS


----------



## bev (Mar 28, 2009)

Ha ha ha - that was brill! I hadnt predicted the punchline! Bev


----------

